# When does the adult coat start to come in signs?



## golfbum (Jan 11, 2010)

What age does a GSD start to get there adult coats? What signs do you notice? Our little girl has got a little more itchy as of late and her skin seems a bit dry. Also there is a strip of fur down her spine that is more coarse and not as soft as her puppy coat?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I saw about 14 wks they get a diamond about 1/3 the way down their tail and that's the start of it.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cambridgeWhat age does a GSD start to get there adult coats? What signs do you notice? Our little girl has got a little more itchy as of late and her skin seems a bit dry. *Also there is a strip of fur down her spine that is more coarse and not as soft as her puppy coat?*


Sounds like it may have begun. Is it a bit wavy as well? Sometimes it starts that way

Her being itchy and a bit dry is usually not a condition of the changeover to the adult coat. Need to look at other causes/remedies for that. I see in another thread you're talking about different fish oils and such which could help.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The hair down the spine that is coarser is probably adult coat.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta has a strip of adult coat about 5 inches wide all the way down her back. she is about 15 weeks. plus there is some gray showing on her shoulder blades as well. the fluff will be gone soon.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That stripe appeared overnight in our case - then suddenly the soft puppy coat was eaten by gleaming black blanket! Next thing I knew there was a bunch more tan creeping up... Teeth started to fall out, she's about four times the size she was.... Puppy all broken!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL, I hear you. glad I still have the receipt.


----------

